# Epi Journey Finally Complete.



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Back about 2 years ago I started modding some Epi Valve Jr and building a head cabinet. I also started a couple 1x12 cabinets. I have finally completed everything.
















































pine finger jointed cabinets and my first tolex attempt.

Mistakes were made!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I think you did very well.


----------



## diyfabtone (Mar 9, 2016)

Looks great, trust they sound as good? Never seen those speakers before.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Very nice!! I'm working on a similar project...in that I'm considering doing a little bit of research before abandoning the idea.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> I think you did very well.


Thanks, I appreciate all your assistance and advise! Also your patience at times with my dumb questions.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

diyfabtone said:


> Looks great, trust they sound as good? Never seen those speakers before.


They do sound good, Warehouse speakers I bought used from a member here.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

elburnando said:


> Very nice!! I'm working on a similar project...in that I'm considering doing a little bit of research before abandoning the idea.


What are you researching, maybe I can help, I did a fair bit of research before and while I was building these. The cabinets were intended to be an 1 1/2” bigger in both direction but I had my dato and jig backwards and it didn’t line up right!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

MarkM said:


> Thanks, I appreciate all your assistance and advise! Also your patience at times with my dumb questions.


My pleasure. 
And btw, there are no dumb questions, only learning opportunities.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Beautiful job(s)!!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I will say that I spent a great deal of time and money on these. Probably been cheaper to buy cabinets. I did learn a lot and I have pine boxes with birch plywood baffle and back. It would be hard to find that factory made. The Tolex was the most challenging for me, I also built my own finger joint jig.


----------

